# Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate



## TigerMC (16. April 2006)

*Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*

Hallo liebe spielergemeinde,
ich habe seit längerem keine pc rollenspiele mehr gespielt und habe vor wieder welche anzufangen.
Bisher habe ich am pc, das schwarze auge1, BG1 +2 gespielt und alle drei fand ich super, wobei die bg reihe unschlagbar gut war von der steuerung zum spielprinzip bis zur grafik. Nun suche ich wieder sollche spiele. Allerdings habe ich sogut wie keinen überblick überdie rollenspiele nach baldurs gate, so dass ich auf eure freundliche hilfe angewiesen bin

Am besten sage ich euch auf was es mir ankommt:
Die spielewelt sollte eher Fabel/mittelalterlich sein : mit drachen, rittern und elfen
Die spielperspektive wäre mir am liebsten wie BG aber auch mit etwas wie schwarze auge kann ich was anfangen, also wenn ich in der egoperspektive rumlaufe und rechts ein bild vom character sehe.
GANZ wichtig wären erfahrungspunkte, also charactergenerierung und aufstieg, das macht einfach den reiz aus.
auf grafik kommt es mir nicht an.
Wenn man eine gruppe führen kann ists natürlich auch super, aber ich kann auch ohne, wie ich heute bei neverwinter nights festgestellt habe (was im übrigen trotz 3d grafik sehr baldurs gate ähnelt, was ich wiederum super finde! )

PS War heute einkaufen und habe mir 3 spiele zugelegt
Morrowind mit zwei addons
neverwinther nights mit 2 addons
gothic2 (sollte ich mir auch das einser besorgen?, kostet nur 4 euro)
und ein spiel was optisch sehr an baldurs gate erinnert, aber ich noch nie was von gehört hatte: der tempel des elementaren bösen

Angefangen habe ich mit neverwinter nights originalspiel und wenns durch ist werd ich die addons installieren.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*

Ich sag nur eines: KAUF DIR STAR WARS KNIGHTS OF THE OLD REPUBLIC     

SOFORT


----------



## GreenSoda (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 16.04.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur eines: KAUF DIR STAR WARS KNIGHTS OF THE OLD REPUBLIC
> 
> SOFORT



Ja Raumschiffe, Sternenkriege und Lichtsäbel passen auch *sehr* gut ins Mittelater   

Also mit den Vorraussetzungen die du genannt hast fallen mir eigentlich nur noch  *DSA2* und *DSA3* ein und vielleicht ist *Arcanum* noch was für dich...das spielt in einer Mittelalter-fantasy-welt die gerade auf das Industrizeitalter trifft...ist ganz interressant zu sehen wie Elfen mit Dampflockomotiven umgehen 

...eher weniger (aber wer weiss) dann vielleicht noch *IWD1+2*...das spielt auch im Mittelalter-Fantasy-Setting und ist von den BG-Machern....aber sehr actionlasting und stark lineare story. Meiner Meinung nach näher an Diablo als an BG...

Absolut genial ist auch noch *Planescape Torment* -das spielt im gleichen Universum wie Baldur's Gate...aber auf einer anderen Ebene (Dimension) und ist deshalb ziemlich abgedreht und wohl auch nicht so übermässig Fantasy nach Tolkien (fliegende sprechnde Totenköpfe als Partymitglieder, Schlüssel die Becher, Müll oder ähnliches seien könne, etc.)

...und wenn die Gothic2 gefällt dann würde ich gleich *Gothic 1* kaufen und das noch davor spielen -gleiches Spielprinzip und nicht wesentlich schlechtere Grafik.


----------



## KONNAITN (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*



			
				TigerMC am 16.04.2006 02:18 schrieb:
			
		

> und ein spiel was optisch sehr an baldurs gate erinnert, aber ich noch nie was von gehört hatte: der tempel des elementaren bösen


Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen hält sich ziemlich streng an das D&D-Regelwerk und ist weit weniger einsteigerfreundlich als etwa Neverwinter-Nights.
Die Stärke des Spiels ist eindeutig das herausfordernde, rundenbasierte Party-Kampfsystem, bei dem man sehr überlegt und taktisch vorgehen muss, was mir sehr gefallen hat.
Die große Schwäche ist die kaum vorhandene Story, wodurch man sich spätestens im 2. Drittel des Spiels fragt, was man eigentlich hier im Tempel soll?
Insgesamt finde ich es dank des Kampfsystems durchaus empfehlenswert, aber zum Top-Titel fehlt dem Spiel eine packende Story oder auch witzige Gespräche unter den Partymitgliedern. 
Aber bei dem Spottpreis für den es mittlerweile schon zu haben ist, kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.04.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Raumschiffe, Sternenkriege und Lichtsäbel passen auch *sehr* gut ins Mittelater



Egal... wer braucht Mittelalter wenn er Star Wars hat


----------



## JohnCarpenter (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.04.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *IWD1+2*


=Icewind Tale


----------



## Bonkic (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 16.04.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> GreenSoda am 16.04.2006 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oder noch besser :

icewind *dale*


----------



## TigerMC (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*

Also icewind dale 1 habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das habe ichauch schon durchgespielt

 wirklich sehr lineare story und ungemein kampflastig. aber hat spass geamcht ich denke das zweier ist eine kaufempfehlung.

Was starwars betrifft ist das auch so mit levelaufsteig und gruppen zusammenstellen?

Arcanum wurde mir auch empfohlen wie auch sacred, was sagt ihr zu den spielen?


----------



## Dumbi (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*

Wenn dir eine alte Grafik nichts ausmacht, dann könntest du auch mal einen Blick auf die *Might&Magic*-Reihe werfen!


----------



## GreenSoda (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*



			
				TigerMC am 16.04.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also icewind dale 1 habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das habe ichauch schon durchgespielt
> 
> wirklich sehr lineare story und ungemein kampflastig. aber hat spass geamcht ich denke das zweier ist eine kaufempfehlung.
> 
> Was starwars betrifft ist das auch so mit levelaufsteig und gruppen zusammenstellen?


Ja genau das System ist ähnlich dem von NWN (allerdings mit echter Party statt nur Henchmen) -im großen und ganzen ist KOTOR ein ziemlich gutes Spiel -auch wenn das Spiel meiner Meinung nach in den Kämpfen ziemlich schwächelt (die sind einfach zu einfach) und ich die einzelnen Gebiete manchmal ein wenig arg als "tunnelförmig" empfand...ist die Unterhaltung aber dennoch Top.



> Arcanum wurde mir auch empfohlen wie auch sacred, was sagt ihr zu den spielen?



Da ich dir Arcanum bereits empfohlen habe...nur positives 
..*Sacred* ist noch actionlastiger als IWD und noch näher an Diablo...für mich persöhnlich wars nix.

...wenn du übrigens doch kein Problem hast vom Mittelalter-Fantasy-Setting abzulassen kann ich dir auch noch *Fallout 1+2* empfehlen. Schon etwas angestaubt (vor allem grafikmässig) aber für mich absolut ebenbürtig mit BG (vor allem der zweite Teil).


----------



## kitiara (16. April 2006)

*AW: Ich suche spiele die so ähnlich sind wie Baldurs Gate*

Ich kann dir noch *Divine Divinity*, *Beyond Diviniy* und *Lionheart* sehr empfehlen (vor allem Divine Divinity ist spitze).
Sind alles Spiele mit ISO-Perspektive und du spielst ohne Party.
Hier: http://www.planetdivinity.de/news/news.html kannst du einiges über DD und BD nachlesen und hier: http://www.larian.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?Cat= gibts ein super Forum für die beiden  . 

Gruß
Kitiara


----------



## sauermc (6. Juli 2016)

Sword Coast Legends

Planescape: Torment

Pillars of Eternity

Icewind Dale 2

Der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen

Neverwinter Nights


----------

